# Emailadresse beweistauglich?



## hege93 (23 Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder!

Ich bin mir darüber bewusst, dass ähnliche Threads schon existieren, dennoch bitte ich wegen enormer Dringlichkeit um Verständnis!

Es geht um den selben Sachverhalt wie in meinem letzten Thread: Ein minderjähriger meldet sich auf einer Site an, bei der Anmeldung geht er einen mit Kosten verbundenen Vertrag ein - sprich der Vertrag ist unwirksam

Jahre vergehen...

Jetzt sagt sich aber der Anbieter, dass er es doch für eine mögliche Verhandlung so aussehen lassen könnte, als ob sich der Minderjährige erst angemeldet hat, als er schon erwachsen war!

Nun meine Frage(n): 

(1) Die Anmeldung erfoglte ja über eine Emailadresse, währe es also ein guter Beweis, wenn der Minderjährige seine Emailadresse vor seinem 18. Geburtstag kündigt? Denn so könnte die Anmeldung über diese Adresse nach Einkehrung der Volljährigkeit nicht erfolgt sein.

(2) Mir wurde schon geraten, einen bestimmten Router zu nutzen, um zu Beweisen, dass Der Minderjährige sich zur Zeit der angeblichen Anmeldung gar nicht auf dieser besagten Website aufgehalten hatte. Welche Router kämen dafür in Frage?

(3) Gibt es noch sonstige Offensiven?


Ich freue mich auf viele Antworten und bitte abermals um Verständnis!

Grüße,

Hege


----------



## drboe (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Emailadresse beweistauglich?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Es geht um den selben Sachverhalt wie in meinem letzten Thread: Ein minderjähriger meldet sich auf einer Site an, bei der Anmeldung geht er einen mit Kosten verbundenen Vertrag ein - sprich der Vertrag ist unwirksam
> 
> Jahre vergehen...
> 
> Jetzt sagt sich aber der Anbieter, dass er es doch für eine mögliche Verhandlung so aussehen lassen könnte, als ob sich der Minderjährige erst angemeldet hat, als er schon erwachsen war!


In einem Zivilprozess muss jede Seite ihre Position glaubhaft machen und dafür ggf. auch Belege beibringen. Manipuliert eine Seite diese oder lügt, so wäre das u. U. als Prozessbetrug einzustufen. Das ist eine Straftat, der StA übernimmt nach entsprechender Anzeige das Weitere. Näheres erklärt Dir gern der Anwalt Deines Vertrauens. 

Soweit der Betreffende jetzt noch vor dem 18. Geburtstag die Mail-Adresse kündigen kann, ist er offenbar noch nicht 18. In dem Fall gibt es sehr probate  Mittel der Erziehungsberechtigten, deutlich zu erklären, dass der  schwebend unwirksame Vertrag nicht zustande kommen wird. Das sollte reichen, der Verzicht auf eine Mail-Adresse ist dann wohl kaum nötig.

Wie ein Router belegen soll - noch dazu im Nachhinein! - dass man zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt einen bestimmten Server nicht benutzt hat, erkläre mir einmal. Eignet sich denn der Kauf einer Monatskarte ab Februar 2007 als Beleg dafür, dass Du nie ein Taxi benutzt oder das Auto eines Freundes im Oktober 2006 nicht gefahren hast? Ebensogut könntest Du mit dem Schwenken eines Stadtplans von Berlin beweisen wollen, dass Du Dich in der Vergangenheit nicht in Gelsenkirchen aufgehalten hast. Solche Versuche sind daher in etwa so nützlich wie Fusspilz. Abgesehen davon muss zunächst der Anspruchsteller etwas beweisen, nämlich dass ein Vertragsverhältnis besteht. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## hege93 (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Emailadresse beweistauglich?*



drboe schrieb:


> In einem Zivilprozess muss jede Seite ihre Position glaubhaft machen und dafür ggf. auch Belege beibringen. Manipuliert eine Seite diese oder lügt, so wäre das u. U. als Prozessbetrug einzustufen. Das ist eine Straftat, der StA übernimmt nach entsprechender Anzeige das Weitere. Näheres erklärt Dir gern der Anwalt Deines Vertrauens.
> 
> Soweit der Betreffende jetzt noch vor dem 18. Geburtstag die Mail-Adresse kündigen kann, ist er offenbar noch nicht 18. In dem Fall gibt es sehr probate  Mittel der Erziehungsberechtigten, deutlich zu erklären, dass der  schwebend unwirksame Vertrag nicht zustande kommen wird. Das sollte reichen, der Verzicht auf eine Mail-Adresse ist dann wohl kaum nötig.
> 
> ...





> [Wie ein Router belegen soll - noch dazu im Nachhinein! - dass man zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt einen bestimmten Server nicht benutzt hat, erkläre mir einmal



So wie es mir erklärt wurde: Es gibt bestimmte Router, die alle Seiten, die zu einer bestimmten Zeit abgerufen worden sind, auflisten kann, also ist die besagte Seite des Anbieters, zu der angeblichen Anmeldezeit, nicht aufgelistet, so wäre das doch einmal ein sehr gutes Beweisstück für den minderjährigen, oder sehe ich das falsch?



> In einem Zivilprozess muss jede Seite ihre Position glaubhaft machen und dafür ggf. auch Belege beibringen. Manipuliert eine Seite diese oder lügt, so wäre das u. U. als Prozessbetrug einzustufen. Das ist eine Straftat, der StA übernimmt nach entsprechender Anzeige das Weitere. Näheres erklärt Dir gern der Anwalt Deines Vertrauens.



Mittlerweile sind ja wohl die tollsten Urteile in Sachen Internet-Verträgen herausgekommen und das hat mir Respekt eingebläut und mich ehrlichermaßen auch ein wenig eingeschüchtert.
Meine große Angst besteht darin, dass ein möglicher Prozessgegner so gut lügt, bzw. so gut Daten manipuliert, sodass er seine erlogene Forderung durchsetzen kann.

Ich hoffe das ist halbwegs verständlich.


Hege


----------



## Wembley (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Emailadresse beweistauglich?*



			
				hege93 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es mir erklärt wurde: Es gibt bestimmte Router, die alle Seiten, die zu einer bestimmten Zeit abgerufen worden sind, auflisten kann, also ist die besagte Seite des Anbieters, zu der angeblichen Anmeldezeit, nicht aufgelistet, so wäre das doch einmal ein sehr gutes Beweisstück für den minderjährigen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Wie schon vorher erwähnt: Im Nachhinein geht natürlich gar nix. Man kann z.B. heute am 23.12.06 keinen Schnellfahrer mit einem Radarkasten "blitzen", der erst ab dem 15.01.07 im Einsatz ist.


			
				hege93 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile sind ja wohl die tollsten Urteile in Sachen Internet-Verträgen herausgekommen und das hat mir Respekt eingebläut und mich ehrlichermaßen auch ein wenig eingeschüchtert.


Welche denn?


			
				hege93 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine große Angst besteht darin, dass ein möglicher Prozessgegner so gut lügt, bzw. so gut Daten manipuliert, sodass er seine erlogene Forderung durchsetzen kann.


Du machst dir da einfach zu viele Gedanken. In deinem Fall wären es sogar Jahre und dazwischen gäbe es ja Rechnungen, Mahnungen inkl. der Ablehnung des Vertragsabschlusses, den ein Minderjähriger dann doch nicht getätigt hat.
Diese Rechnungen sind ja mit Datum versehen, auch der Anmeldezeitpunkt wird im Regelfall genau dargelegt. Nun, es gab zwar schon Anbieter, die ähnliche Dinger versucht haben zu drehen. Die haben aber halt Rechnungen verschickt. Und damit es sich rentiert gleich mehrfach. Vor Gericht sieht (bzw. sah) man die dann schon: Aber in der Rolle des Angeklagten und nicht in der des Forderungsstellers.
Nein, deine Szenarien sind ziemlich unrealistisch. Selbst wenn das Unmögliche eintreten sollte, hast du verdammt gute Karten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## drboe (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Emailadresse beweistauglich?*



hege93 schrieb:


> So wie es mir erklärt wurde: Es gibt bestimmte Router, die alle Seiten, die zu einer bestimmten Zeit abgerufen worden sind, auflisten kann, also ist die besagte Seite des Anbieters, zu der angeblichen Anmeldezeit, nicht aufgelistet, so wäre das doch einmal ein sehr gutes Beweisstück für den minderjährigen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Zum mitmeisseln: wie soll die *künftige* Benutzung eines Routers für *die Vergangenheit* etwas belegen können? Abgesehen davon: würden Router die Daten derjenigen, deren IP-Pakete über diese geleitet wurden, tatsächlich über lange Zeiträume aufbewahren, so wäre der benötigte Speicherplatz gigantisch. Es wären zudem allenfalls IP-Adressen, die nur der ISP mit den Kundendaten matchen könnte. Und selbst das nur einen Weile; vermutlich nicht länger als 3-6 Monate. Die Eigenart des Internet bringt es mit sich, dass man selbst den Routing-Pfad von IP-Pakete kaum beeinflussen kann. Lediglich der ISP kann das in den engene Grenzen seines Netzes, aber nicht weiter darüber hinaus, als bis zum nächsten Netzknoten. Es ist also völlig müßig, sich darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen. Du entscheidest per Einwahl oder Anbindung gerade einmal über den ISP, den Du nutzt; aber sicher nicht über das Routing der IP-Pakete.



hege93 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind ja wohl die tollsten Urteile in Sachen Internet-Verträgen herausgekommen und das hat mir Respekt eingebläut und mich ehrlichermaßen auch ein wenig eingeschüchtert.


Welche Urteile sollen das im Verhältnis Anbieter-Verbraucher sein? 



hege93 schrieb:


> Meine große Angst besteht darin, dass ein möglicher Prozessgegner so gut lügt, bzw. so gut Daten manipuliert, sodass er seine erlogene Forderung durchsetzen kann.


Selbstverständlich geht ein Lügner davon aus, dass seine Lügen gut und plausibel sind. Was bringt Dich dazu anzunehmen, dass die Wahrheit den Lügen unterliegen muss? Und wenn der Betreffende noch nicht 18 ist, anders wäre die Frage nach der Aufgabe der Mail-Adresse unverständlich, so kann man schon jetzt Alles klar machen, dem angeblichen Vertrag widersprechen und gut ist. Zudem scheint es um ein Problem zu gehen, für das http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/ gute Argumente liefert. *Noch nie* soll einer der Ganoven, deren Machenschaften da von Ronny Jahn adressiert werden, einen Prozess um die angeblichen Verträge geführt haben. Und das vermutlich aus gutem Grund. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## hege93 (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Emailadresse beweistauglich?*

Ich denke hier läuft einiges über Kreuz! 



> Zum mitmeisseln: wie soll die künftige Benutzung eines Routers für die Vergangenheit etwas belegen können?



Wer redet denn hier bitte vo der Vergangenheit? 

Ich schildere den Sachverhalt noch einmal ausführlicher: 

_Ein sagen wir mal 13jähriger geht ungewollt einen x-beliebigen Vertrag ein (kostenlos oder kostenpflichtig egal). Dieser bekommt die Zustimmung der Eltern aber nicht, also ist der Vertrag schwebend unwirksam. 

Die Anmeldung gerät in Vergessenheit und der Account wird nicht genutzt. Der Anbieter wartet nun 5 Jahre ab, bis der Minderjährige 18 ist, ohne eine einzige Rechnung zu schreiben. 

Er weiß, dass er aus dem schwebend unwirksamen Vertrag keinen Vorteil ziehen kann, also sagt er scih folgendes: Er manipuliert die gespeicherten Daten und tut so als hätte sich der ehemals Minderjährige erst nachdem er 18 geworden ist, angemeldet. Ín der Hoffnung er könnte Forderungen geltend machen._



> Zum mitmeisseln: wie soll die künftige Benutzung eines Routers für die Vergangenheit etwas belegen können?



Jetzt nochmals dazu: Wenn der nun 18jährige pünktlich zu seinem 18. Geburtstag seine Internet-Aufenthalte mitdokumentiert, dann könnte er doch widerlegen, dass die Anmeldung nach seinem 18. stattfand.

Also wer redet hier von der Vergangenheit? 



> Soweit der Betreffende jetzt noch vor dem 18. Geburtstag die Mail-Adresse kündigen kann, ist er offenbar noch nicht 18. In dem Fall gibt es sehr probate Mittel der Erziehungsberechtigten, deutlich zu erklären, dass der schwebend unwirksame Vertrag nicht zustande kommen wird. Das sollte reichen, der Verzicht auf eine Mail-Adresse ist dann wohl kaum nötig.



Das ist das genau selbe Prinzip: Die echte Anmeldung erfolgte über eine Emailadresse xyz @ xyz.de. Wenn nun aber der Minderjährige diese vor seinem 18. kündigt, dann kann er abermals widerlegen, dass die Anmeldung nach Einkehr der Volljährigkeit erfolgte.


Ich hoffe jetzt ist es ein wenig verständlicher,


Hege


----------



## drboe (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Emailadresse beweistauglich?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Ich denke hier läuft einiges über Kreuz!
> 
> Wer redet denn hier bitte vo der Vergangenheit?


Du hast bisher nicht deutlich gemacht, dass die Anmeldung ggf. noch nicht erfolgte. Wäre sie erfolgt, so würden sämtliche Maßnahmen heute und in Zukunft selbstverständlich die Vergangenheit nicht korrigieren. 

In Deinem Szenario ginge der Anbieter ein extrem hohes Risiko ein. Er kann nicht wissen, was der ehemals Jugendliche dokumentiert hat , ob es Zeugen gibt oder sich Unterlagen finden, die ein Genehmigungsversagen der Eltern belegen. Auch könnte er nach solanger Zeit den Beleg (anhand der IP) nicht beibringen, dass der Betreffende sich tatsächlich angemeldet hat. Dem nun Volljährigen wäre es aber sehr leicht möglich, das Gegenteil zu belegen und damit den Vorwuf des Prozessbetruges zu untermauern. Er bittet nach Erhalt der Rechnung einfach seinen ISP die Daten seiner Kommunikation nicht zu löschen. Er kann diese auch erhalten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Anbietr die IPs rät, dürfte gleich Null sein. Dann stellt der Rechnungsempfänger Strafanzeige und bietet dem StA die Unterlagen des ISP als Beleg an. Das war's dann.

M. Boettcher


----------



## hege93 (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Emailadresse beweistauglich?*

Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich nicht sonderlich viel verstanden 

Besonders nicht von diesem Part: 



> Auch könnte er nach solanger Zeit den Beleg (anhand der IP) nicht beibringen, dass der Betreffende sich tatsächlich angemeldet hat. Dem nun Volljährigen wäre es aber sehr leicht möglich, das Gegenteil zu belegen und damit den Vorwuf des Prozessbetruges zu untermauern. Er bittet nach Erhalt der Rechnung einfach seinen ISP die Daten seiner Kommunikation nicht zu löschen. Er kann diese auch erhalten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Anbietr die IPs rät, dürfte gleich Null sein. Dann stellt der Rechnungsempfänger Strafanzeige und bietet dem StA die Unterlagen des ISP als Beleg an. Das war's dann



Auch wenn es ein wenig lästig wird, könntest du mir das noch einmal genauer und verständlicher schilern?

Gruß,

Hege


----------



## drboe (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Emailadresse beweistauglich?*



hege93 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ein wenig lästig wird, könntest du mir das noch einmal genauer und verständlicher schilern?


Der Anbieter soll dem Szenario nach behaupten, dass der Betreffende sich erst kürzlich (nach seinem 18. Geburtstag) angemeldet hat. Er müßte den Vorgang mit Auszügen seiner Server-Log-Dateien belegen. Diese enthalten im Wesentlichen die IP-Adressen. Eine Umsetzung der IPs in Kundenadressen/-namen kann nur der ISP vornehmen. Dies natürlich nur, solange er die noch gespeichert hat. An die Daten kommt der Anbieter unter keinen Umständen heran. Er kann zudem nicht wissen, über welchen ISP man ins Internet geht. Die ISPs halten die Daten zur Zeit für bis zu 90 Tage vor; einige aber auch gar nicht. Hier plant der Gesetzgeber übrigens die Pflicht, diese länger als bisher zu speichern. 90 Tage wird sicher kein Anbieter nach der Anmeldung mit der Rechnungsstellung warten. Man verlangt also in dem Fall nach der Rechnung vom Rechnungssteller zunächst Auskunft zu den IPs, die bei der (angeblichen) Anmeldung verwendet wurden. Im Gegensatz zum Anbieter kann der Kunde des ISP parallel die Daten seiner eigenen Kommunikation vom ISP erhalten. Dadurch steht ihm eine Abgleichmöglichkeit zur Verfügung. Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit nahe Null, falls der Kunde nicht über eine feste IP verfügt (privat eher selten). Zur IP-Adressierung lies bitte http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP-Adresse. 

Speichert der ISP die zugewiesenen IPs nicht, z. B. wegen einer Flatrate, was man dem Anbieter nat. nicht mitteilt, so muss der immer noch raten, über welchen ISP man ins Netz gegangen ist. Der kann sich ja gegenüber der tatsächlichen Anmeldung vor einigen Jahren geändert haben. Aufschluß gäbe u. U. auch die Browserkennung. Würde mir gegenüber z. B. jemand behaupten, ich würde den "Internet Explorer" benutzen, er läge immer daneben. Und das kann ich nachweisen. Kurz: der Anbieter liefe ein hohes Risiko, dass man ihn beim Lügen ertappt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## hege93 (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Emailadresse beweistauglich?*



> Kurz: der Anbieter liefe ein hohes Risiko, dass man ihn beim Lügen ertappt.



Ja, ein unwahrscheinlich hohes, aber wenn er an irgendjemanden ein Exempel statuieren will, dann hätte er immer noch eine kleine Chance damit durchzukommen und das macht mich verrückt 

Sagen wir mal, der Anbieter läge mit den IP richtig, würde er dann seine Fordrung durchbringen?


----------



## Wembley (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Emailadresse beweistauglich?*

Ja, du hast Recht. Passieren kann vieles. Z.B.

- dass Hamas und Fatah ihre Kämpfe in den Weihnachtsfeiertagen bei dir in der Wohnung austragen.
- dass Paris H. dir einen Heiratsantrag macht.
- dass die Fußball-Nationalmannschaft von Liechtenstein die nächste WM in Südafrika gewinnt.
- usw.

Im Internet auch. Denn wenn es schon einen Datensatz von dir oder deinem Sohn gibt, kann folgendes eintreten:

- Jemand kauft deinen Datensatz und schickt dir eine Rechnung. Einfach so. Passiert ja auch auf dem guten alten Postweg.
- Jemand klaut die Daten. Nix ist perfekt. Auch seriöse Anbieter sind nicht davor gefeit. Alles schon passiert.
- Jemand hat schon diesen einen Datensatz und verwendet den für ein anderes Projekt, das er grad laufen hat. Auch schon geschehen.
- Jemand holt sich Daten via Telefonbuch-CD und verschickt Rechnungen. Kann auch sein.
- Jemand jubelt dir einen Trojaner unter, der dich ausspioniert. Geht auch.

Summa summarum: Wenn du solche Angst hast, solltest du dich nicht ins Netz trauen. Du solltest nicht mit dem Auto fahren. Auch Arbeiten ist gefährlich. 

Nochmals: Deine Szenarien sind so unrealistisch. Denn wenn ich eine Rechnung kriege, von der ich weiß, dass sie ungerechtfertigt ist, lehne ich mich ganz entspannt zurück. In der Beweispflicht ist der Anbieter und nicht ich. Im Übrigen ist eine IP-Adresse kein Beweis für einen Vertragsabschluss. Oder werden mittlerweile schon Zahlungen fällig, wenn man die Webseite nur betritt? Mir nicht bekannt.
BTW: Das mit dem Exempel statuieren funktioniert auch nicht, denn wie sollen die anderen, denen ja dann die Knie schlottern sollen, von den näheren Umständen wissen? Die wissen nur eines: Sie haben keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen und müssen daher nix bezahlen.


Gruß
Wembley


----------



## hege93 (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Emailadresse beweistauglich?*

Ähm, ja, ok. Kommentier ich jetzt mal nicht. 

Pünktlich vor der Weihnachtsfeier hab ich das Szenario noch einmal im Kopf durchgespielt und ich hab eine Lücke gefunden!

Mir ist daso eingefallen: Der Dubiose Anbieter könnte mich nicht identifizieren, denn er hätte allenfalls die alte IP Adresse, mit der die echte Anmeldung getätigt wurde. Also könnte er die Person nur über diese identifizieren.

Entweder, er identifiziert meinen Sohnemann jetzt und das würde mir mein Provider doch hoffentlich mitteilen und dann würde die Behauptung, die Anmeldung fände später statt, keinen Boden mehr im Fass haben.

Oder, er möchte meinen Sohn später identifizieren, aber so lange bewahrt unser Provider die IPs nicht auf und er wärenciht mehr identifizierbar.

Ist meine These lückenhaft?

Wenn nein, dann hätte ich keine weiteren Fragen mehr.


Gruß, 

Hege


----------

